# False heat?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was out cleaning the horse barn this morning, and was a bit suprised to see one of our does out flirting with the buck through the fence. I put her in with him and he bred her immediately. I wasn't expecting her to be back into heat until next week. She has been in heat 14 days ago. We had her in the the buck, she was flagging for him, but was running from him and I never saw him actually breed her. Is it possible that this first heat was a false heat and why I am seeing her back in heat again so soon?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My guess would be that she came in heat that first time she was bred. She took, and is now having false heats. If she won't stand for the buck, then she probably took. My girls have been doing this all week to me...driving me crazy. They'll act like they're in standing heat ready for the buck, but won't let him breed if they were already bred.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She IS standing for him today. She would not stand for him 14 days ago, so I pretty much knew she was not bred, I just was not expecting her to back into heat until next week.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

One of my does came into heat in December, stood and was bred for two days...and she had a big string of white goop a few days ago. Hadn't come back in since mid-December. I put her in with my buck and she wouldn't have anything to do with him. Goats can be strange. The problem with multiple heats/covers is that you have to count each cover as a potential due date in case the doe stands for the buck in a false heat even when bred. So then you have due date confusion. Why can't they all just be simple! Lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...that is interesting. Well, just mark down the date she is/was bred. Yes, it's possible she threw a false heat before and is now in standing heat. These does are sometimes hard to judge. Generally though, when they stand for the buck, they are ready to get bred and won't run away from him...at least...until the deed is done. Every doe is different though...so just take good notes and keep an eye on her.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

One of my older does had heats every 4-14 days from August to October, sometimes trembling in the hindquarters and dripping so much goo that her udder was soaked. After the first heat didn't "take", I refused to put her in with the buck - figured she was cystic? Anyway, finally, she had a 20-day heat that was "normal" - no trembling, "normal" goo, etc. I put her in with the buck and she stood immediately. 

Hopefully, your girl "caught" this time, too!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I just had the same thing happen, sortof. One of my does seemed to be in heat on the 19, and one of my bucks bred her several times (she did not want to have anything to do with the other buck) And yesterday, she was flagging and standing by the buck pen, so I threw the same buck in and left him overnight. When I came in to feed this morning, it was obvious that she had been bred again. So, I don't know what is going on with her.


----------

